# Cycle cancelled due to cysts - is there hope! feeling so sad



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi there, 

in a nut shell I suffer with huge ovarian cysts which have left me with less then one ovary and no functioning tube ..... this has been on going for 8 years and I have remained under the same gyny team through- out, so my history is well documented.

I went in today for my first scan with the view to start my medication this eve - menopure - however the scan showed the beginnings of a new cyst and they feel it is now too big to proceed. 

I had an operation on the 30th March to remove a cyst and a very large tumour in prep for IVF and I have had numerous surgeries over the years to try combat this problem, so I was furious to find out that after endless delays at their end that I am now unable to go ahead. The reality is the cysts never go and grow rapidly so why leave me so long to start treatment, they must of know this was would be a highly probable outcome! 

im am so fed up and feel that my dream to have a baby is over as the cyst cycle will never end. I feel ive had my hopes raised unfairly and I feel very low and very sad. 

Anyone suffer with this or have any ideas - id really appreciate it. 

thanks x 

I


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi white lace. I know how awful it feels having cycles cancelled before getting going. It's so hard, esp when you've been dealing with so much trying to get it sorted.   I really feel for you, my close friend has lost a tube and ovary to cysts too. It's a very tough recovery from those ops. The only thing I can possibly think of is maybe going on the pill for a while? I've done this before 2 cycles now and it had calmed my ovaries and cysts went. I only had 1 cyst though, measuring 7mm if I remember. It might be worth mentioning. Also, maybe getting a second opinion from another consultant/clinic who may have some suggestions for you as I'm sure this is not a very uncommon problem xxx I wish you the very best of luck x


----------



## whiteice23 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to reply to me and for your kind words of support. I asked the nurse to discuss it with the head of gyny ( also my surgeon for most of my past ops ) and they decided to give it a go and see....had a test on Wednesday and it had by miracle started to shrink and the follicles had started to grow... the final decision will be tomorrow so im living on hope and a prayer they will have grown more for me to continue with the treatment.... I know its not guaranteed I just wanted the chance to see what would happen as I feel my body is a ticking time bomb! so fingers crossed .......thanks and lots of luck for you with your journey x


----------



## Loonytoon (Oct 30, 2014)

That's great news white ice. I just looked back over my notes and it shrank from 2.7cm to 7mm before they allowed me any treatment.  Best of luck with appointment tomorrow. I hope those follies have grown lots more and that damn cyst keeps at bay


----------

